# Jacksonville, FL 2F A279677,A270994 PTS 9/29



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

received this on one of my email lists. be sure to check the link for the 2 F & other GSDs.


Scheduled to be EUTHANIZED Monday 9/29/08 Jacksonville's Animal Care and Control.

Jax is not letting rescues know about any dogs, and now we found out to today that these dogs will be killed on Monday.

None of the rescues even got an email about them, this just isn't right.

THESE DOGS BELOW HAVE NO RESCUE COMMITMENT AT THIS TIME AND WILL BE EUTHANIZED IF THEY DO NOT RECEIVE RESCUE COMMITMENT NO LATER THAN MONDAY 9/29/08.

Jacksonville GSDs 

City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center


2580 West First Street
Jacksonville, FL 32254
Voice: (904) 387-8924	Fax: (904) 387-8903


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for starting this thread for these dogs.

You're absolutely right; there are several GSDs on that one single page.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

there are 6 dogs there!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

They are all gorgeous and need to get out.
Thanks for letting everyone know they are there.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

That is just heartbreaking. The GSDs, especially Mitch; The greyhounds, Dobies, that beautiful golden w/ the hurt eye ...


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

That poor girl on page 3 looks crammed into a box. This was entirely heartbreaking to see this morning. There is also a GSD on page 4.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

There is not much time....lets keep them on top....super BUMP


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KuklasmomThank you so much for starting this thread for these dogs.
> 
> You're absolutely right; there are several GSDs on that one single page.


I just found this board a couple weeks ago & haven't had time to check out all the forums (working single mom) but I remembered there was a rescue section & hoped there might be some members in the area that could help.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LandosMomthere are 6 dogs there!


They were on my mind constantly at work & then I had to stay an extra half shift to cover for a call out. I admit I don't know much about rescue but just from the titles of the posts here it seems the southern state shelters all filled with GSDs. It breaks my heart & I want to know if there's any way I can help even though I don't live in the area.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanThat is just heartbreaking. The GSDs, especially Mitch; The greyhounds, Dobies, that beautiful golden w/ the hurt eye ...


Mitch's pic brought tears to my eyes. My family had GSDs before they had me. The first one I remember was Nico. They could be twins. My mom has pics of me learning to walk holding on to Nico. He was my constant guardian & best friend until I was 7.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanniThat poor girl on page 3 looks crammed into a box. This was entirely heartbreaking to see this morning. There is also a GSD on page 4.


I'm sorry to start your day on such a sad note. I pictured them in my mind all day at work knowing that some of them only have a couple days left. Is that enough time or is it too late for them at this point?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Bumping these babies back up. I wish I could go see them, but times are short right now.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just checked their site and these two dogs are no longer on the site.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checked, one of them is still showing up on the website ...perhaps the other is too ...in any case ....

BUMPITY BUMP


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Some may be on different pages now due to more dogs coming in and being added so check the previous & following pages. Time is up today for some of them.
















*Contact Christine Parker at: 904- 387-8895 Direct line,
or: [email protected] (at coj.net), and copy Mary Ann Jacobs at:
[email protected] (at aol.com), especially if you need help arranging
transport, pulls, etc.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP................... Oh this is too sad, they are all so BEAUTIFUL !


B.....U......M.......P !!!!!!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Big BUMP for all the GSDs at Jacksonville ACC. Not a single one is listed on their Petfinder site. There must be some rescues in FL. Can any one offer any help?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

One girl left who now has her own listing. Can someone tell me how to get the Mods to close or move a thread? Quite a few dogs still listed in Urgent seem to have been rescued or adopted.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It gets too confusing to list several dogs on one thread.


----------

